# web site- dollar or sterling



## Lara (21 Apr 2010)

Hi
I am planning to use a website to purchase items totalling approx €100 per month. There is a US site where the transactions are done in dollars and a mirror site where the transactions are in GBP. The cost of a unit item is $23 or £15 pounds and the price is fixed. Right now when converted both come to just over €17 but obviously exchange rates change over time.

My question is, which site would i be better off signing onto in the long run to maintain the most favourible exchange rate in peoples opinion?

Many thanks for any input.

Lara


----------



## Boyd (21 Apr 2010)

I dont know regarding the x rate, but dont forget to factor in delivery charge as well


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2010)

Delivery charges may not be the only consideration. Depending on what the product is, there may be excise duty, customs clearance charges, and VAT to pay upon delivery; if they are medical items (medications, etc.) they may be confiscated.


----------



## Lara (21 Apr 2010)

Hi guys, the products are on-line textbooks so there will be no delivery. I'm going to investigate the VAT deal on them, thanks for the reminder.


----------

